# portable generator question



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

can you guys recommend a generator size to charge my boat's battery? is the formula simply the higher the wattage of the unit, the better/stonger the generator?
FYI, my boat is a 17ft bass boat. thanks


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Yes there is a formula.opcorn:
Formula is CBOK (Clinton's Book of Knowledge)


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*@#%^*...*


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

why would you want a portable generator and not a trickle charger?


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

I was kinda wondering the same thing. If you are putting a generator on a boat keep in mind where the exaust is going to be. I have seen some nasty things from a little honda portable that was left next to the bulkhead in the pit of a boat.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*valid question...*

the trickle charger (TC) is the perfect/obvious sollution, but it requires a power source. the portable generator (PG) on the other hand is an independent power source, that i need because the storage facility where i store my boat does not provide access to power. so my thought was to purchase a PG and charge my batteries using the TC where the boat is stored. tfor a variety of reasons the PG turned out not to be a practical solution. 
after some really good advise from aero993 and some independent research, i found that a battery tender (BT)is a workable alternative. but the disadvantages are the BT requires a power source and i must remove the batteries (3) and charge them at home via the BT. the advantages are the BT i purchsed can charge up to four deep cycle batteries at once as well as maintain the 100% charge until i disconnect it. sorry for the longwinded response.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

my days of having a bass boat were fun. I used to take the batteries out and inside to charge before every outing. I can feel the pain as i had 6 - 6v batteries to tote around. I dont like the PG idea b/c of secuity issues, but im sure you will work it out. Good luck.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Dude you aint kidding...*



gwaud said:


> my days of having a bass boat were fun. I used to take the batteries out and inside to charge before every outing. I can feel the pain as i had 6 - 6v batteries to tote around. I dont like the PG idea b/c of secuity issues, but im sure you will work it out. Good luck.


my boat only has three batteries, one starter and two deep cycle for the trolling motor. the starter weighs nothing. but get this; each of the deep cycles weigh 75 lbs each. its a labor of love right now, but i anticipate it (charging) will get old quick. thanks


----------

